# Conflicting Files



## tzoi516 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a few QT4 related ports that are getting like errors after running `portmaster -a`:


```
===>   Installing ldconfig configuration file
===>  Installing for qt4-clucene-4.8.5
===>  Checking if textproc/clucene-qt4 already installed
===>   Registering installation for qt4-clucene-4.8.5
Installing qt4-clucene-4.8.5...pkg-static: qt4-clucene-4.8.5 conflicts with qt4-clucene-4.8.5 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCLucene.la
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/clucene-qt4

===>>> Installation of qt4-clucene-4.8.5 (textproc/clucene-qt4) failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

When I try to `portmaster -R clucene-qt4` it says it's not installed. When I try to install it from ports I get that error. I try `pkg delete clucene-qt4` and it says it's not installed. Happens with the other QT4 related files. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2014)

The package may have registered as clucene instead of qt4-clucene. 



> I try `pkg delete clucene-qt4` and it says it's not installed. Happens with the other QT4 related files.


If anything it's qt4-clucene not clucene-qt4.


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 9, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The package may have registered as clucene instead of qt4-clucene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hand poked everything but the quote, so I typed it wrong. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2014)

What does `pkg info -x clucene` produce?


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 9, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What does `pkg info -x clucene` produce?




```
clucene-2.3.3.4_2
qt4-clucene-4.8.5
```

I re-ran `portmaster -a` again. I don't understand why part of it says "clucene-qt4"

```
===>   Installing ldconfig configuration file
===>  Installing for qt4-clucene-4.8.5
===>  Checking if textproc/clucene-qt4 already installed
===>   Registering installation for qt4-clucene-4.8.5 as automatic
Installing qt4-clucene-4.8.5...pkg-static: qt4-clucene-4.8.5 conflicts with qt4-clucene-4.8.5 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCLucene.la
*** Error code 70

Stop.
[b]make: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/clucene-qt4

===>>> Installation of qt4-clucene-4.8.5 (textproc/clucene-qt4) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for textproc/clucene-qt4 failed[/b]
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
===>>> The following actions were performed:
	Installation of devel/qmake4 (qt4-qmake-4.8.5_1)

===>>> Deleting installed build-only dependencies
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 1 packages:

	qt4-qmake-4.8.5_1

The deinstallation will free 5 MB
[1/1] Deleting qt4-qmake-4.8.5_1... done


===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> textproc/clucene-qt4 devel/qt4-designer devel/qt4-moc devel/qt4-rcc devel/qt4-uic devel/qt4-testlib 

===>>> Exiting
```


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 9, 2014)

I also looked at /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCLucene.la and didn't see textproc/clucene-qt4 in there.

```
# libQtCLucene.la - a libtool library file
# Generated by qmake/libtool (2.01a) (Qt 4.8.5) on: Thu Jan 9 08:06:38 2014
# The name that we can dlopen(3).
dlname='libQtCLucene.so.4'

# Names of this library.
library_names='libQtCLucene.so.4.8.5 libQtCLucene.so.4 libQtCLucene.so'

# The name of the static archive.
old_library='libQtCLucene.a'

# Libraries that this one depends upon.
dependency_libs='-L/usr/local/lib/qt4 -L/usr/local/lib/qt4 -L/usr/local/lib  -lQtCore -L/usr/local/lib/qt4 -L/usr/local/lib/qt4 -L/usr/local/lib '

# Version information for libQtCLucene.la
current=48
age=0
revision=5

# Is this an already installed library.
installed=yes

# Files to dlopen/dlpreopen.
dlopen=''
dlpreopen=''

# Directory that this library needs to be installed in:
libdir='/usr/local/lib/qt4'
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2014)

It almost looks like portmaster has a problem with PKGNAMEPREFIX and uses it as PKGNAMESUFFIX.


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 9, 2014)

Taking a shot-in-the-dark and uninstalling/reinstalling `portmaster`.


----------



## protocelt (Jan 9, 2014)

Several QT4 ports have been renamed:



> 20140107:
> AFFECTS: users of Qt 4 ports
> AUTHOR: makc@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...



I upgraded before this information was in /usr/ports/UPDATING, so in turn ended up deleting and reinstalling the affected ports one at a time


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 9, 2014)

Interesting. I've been dealing with this since Monday, and when I didn't see it in /usr/ports/UPDATING I assumed from that point on it was my system. Thanks.


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 9, 2014)

That worked. Thanks @protocelt.

Sidenote: I wish the UPDATING would've been updated sooner, but c'est la vie.


----------



## protocelt (Jan 9, 2014)

I forgot to add, you may need to check and fix any dependency issues resulting from manually reinstalling the affected ports with portmaster.  :r 



> Sidenote: I wish the UPDATING would've been updated sooner, but c'est la vie



Many maintainers/committers take care of several ports and are very busy. Once in a while /usr/ports/UPDATING isn't updated immediately with a port(s). I have no problem giving the maintainers/committers a break as I absolutely think they deserve it, and _oui c'est vrai_.


----------



## tzoi516 (Jan 9, 2014)

protocelt said:
			
		

> I forgot to add, you may need to check and fix any dependency issues resulting from manually reinstalling the affected ports with portmaster.  :r



So far no issues - I've installed/reinstalled since updating. Now on to upgrading to FreeBSD 10.0-RC5



			
				protocelt said:
			
		

> Many maintainers/committers take care of several ports and are very busy. Once in a while /usr/ports/UPDATING isn't updated immediately with a port(s). I have no problem giving the maintainers/committers a break as I absolutely think they deserve it, and _oui c'est vrai_.



I agree. When it comes to FreeBSD it's more of a "under my breath/if it happens it happens" type of comment. I only posted it because I do use the mailing lists and if I had known then I can send off an email if I had additional issues to report. Just something to ponder if deemed worthy.


----------

